# Strainer in Bogan



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

There are two logs in the Bogans run. One is in the upper upper section and could be passed on the far left, but at higher water it could be a problem. Then about where you exit HY 133 to go towards marble there is a river wide tree that needs to be portaged.

All culverts were clean

Ran it at about 800cfs


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

1500 cfs today.

We moved the log down stream some. Left channel is good at this level. (marble road and hwy 133 - directly across from Chair Mountain Ranch. 

The other log is under water right now. It's at the bottom of bogan canyon, just upstream of the campground about 1/2 mile. We ran left right over the top of it.

Always an adventure on that stretch.


----------

